# First son on the way!!!!



## Benjamin Baxter

Well went to bed last night, about 10:30 pm, was fast asleep, then my wife tapped me on my shoulder and said I think my water broke. I woke up and all I could think is that it's not Tuesday...his due date was the 22nd.  Me never seeing what that looked like, gathered the bags, scooped her up and to the hospital we went....
We we checked around midnight and ate dug in for the long run. Contractions are only 5 minutes or less apart as of 08:00...Exhausted....
Hopefully Solomon Lee Baxter will grace us with his presence earlier rather than later today...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Richard Edward Rooney

Great News, Brother!!

It is a job, but well worth the effort!!!

Sent from my SM-G900M using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L

Congad's to you, your wife and newborn son. You are already setting a fine example for this child.  My wife and I were blessed with two boy's.  The oldest is now a MM.


----------



## billyjfootball

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

Congratulations!


----------



## Bill Lins

Hope all goes well for all 3 of y'all!


----------



## Bro. Landry

Congrats!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Solomon Lee Baxter 
7lbs 6ozs
20 inches long


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Blake Bowden

AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bloke

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Solomon Lee Baxter
> 7lbs 6ozs
> 20 inches long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


We really do need a double like button  

Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## rpbrown

Congratulations to you and your wife. A child is a blessing from the Great Architect of the Universe.


----------



## dfreybur

Future Lewis!  Wonderful.


----------



## Bill Lins

And just in time for the holiday season!


----------



## Derek Harvey

Great looking kid. Cute. Congrats brother. Enjoy these times.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Thanks brothers for the kind words.... 
we can't hardly get enough of him.....
Sorry in advance for the slideshow but somebody's gotta see them. Facebook is getting tired...lol
















Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Congratulations to you all!!

Now, quit posting pictures! You've got more Christmas shopping to do... Go, hop to it!


----------

